# Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines



## Adam_Black (Aug 12, 2003)

Yo! I bought the afore-mentioned game recently (yesterday, in fact) on a budget re-release from Sold Out. Trying to install it on my Windows 2000 system produces the error 'Sorry, this game will only run on Windows 95.' which is a load of balls, clearly.

So: any of you know of any commands or anything would could get this thing to force install? Help appreciated.


----------



## Adam_Black (Aug 12, 2003)

Dammit! It's something like 3:45 in America, but you all seem to be asleep. Wake up and answer me.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Copy all the files off your CD onto a folder on your hard drive, then try installing it from the hard drive. That should be able to get it installed, and then you will probably need a patch to get it to run correctly...


----------



## Adam_Black (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Tims. I'm not sure it will work but I've got nothing to lose, so I'll give it a shot.

By the way, I found the patch to (apparently) make it run under Win 2000.







Waaaaiit a minute. I'd prefer if it was installed from the CD. If I copy the installation program to my hard drive, its encoded paths will probably become messed up. And if you're talking about EVERYTHING on the CD, whoah hey no. My hard drive only has about 200 MB left. I'd have to find some way of making space if I was to try that. But...sigh...I'll try.


----------

